# How To Make A Bent Rod Slingshot.



## Henry the Hermit

I know this is somewhere on the Forum, but can't find it at the moment. Anyway, here is a step by step tutorial on making an aluminum bent rod slingshot.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/aluminum/how-to/index.html


----------



## newconvert

Henry, my son now has the bent rod ss you sent him, plus a pfs and the edc by flippinout. and he is liking all 3, pretty sweet you starting him out that way.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

newconvert said:


> Henry, my son now has the bent rod ss you sent him, plus a pfs and the edc by flippinout. and he is liking all 3, pretty sweet you starting him out that way.


I'm happy to hear he uses all three. Tell him he can get some serious power out of those green tubes by shortening them to about 7 inches pull and using heavy (about 300 grains) ammo.


----------



## newconvert

i keep a set at home too, i think i'll give it a try, and i will tell him, have you used the green with tube shooters, using the ball in end insertion method? which size bearing? i am trying to build an arrow shooter.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

newconvert said:


> i keep a set at home too, i think i'll give it a try, and i will tell him, have you used the green with tube shooters, using the ball in end insertion method? which size bearing? i am trying to build an arrow shooter.


Any size ball will work, as long as it is a tight fit in the tube and smaller than the hole. For extra security, I like to tie the tube with string ahead of the ball to insure it doesn't come out.


----------



## Sean

Those look great, thanks for the tutorial Henry.


----------



## treefork

Good to know!


----------



## bigron

nice shooter henry


----------



## Madman2014

Hey Henry are you familiar with the p51 model that daisy makes?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Madman2014 said:


> Hey Henry are you familiar with the p51 model that daisy makes?


I have never owned or fired one. I own a B-52, and assume the quality of the P-51 is similar, which is typical mass-produced cheap stuff.. The bands and pouch are the same and not very good.


----------



## LeoVonFitzy

Thanks for the link! I'll definitely give this a go some day! ; )


----------



## D.Nelson

Link is broken. Found it on Google however.

Awesome, and thanks!


----------

